# Marina & Lucy



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I got "The Maltese Magazine" yesterday and I couldn't believe it. There was Marina & Lucy on the cover. Both girls look beautiful! The inside cover had another picture. I know Stacy is so proud of her two girls! I just find it so exciting to see them and feel like I know Marina from hearing her stories and seeing pictures of her showing. We've also got to watch Lucy grow up and into an amazing Maltese. 
CONGRATULATIOS!!! to Stacy, Marina and Lucy. Lots of luck at your show this weekend!!
Jane
the quality isn't great because I used my phone but here's the pictures


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I just love those pics, Stacy. I'm sure the Maltese community will too.
I bet Marina is enjoying it as well. How fun for her to have a magazine with her
pics in and on it......AND LUCY!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I hope mine came today!!!

 Congrats to Marina, Lucy & Stacy!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I don't have mine yet! I love those pics and I know Marina must be sooooo excited! Tell her we all say a big congrats!!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh that's so neat! Yay, congratulations to all for that one! I just love the picture on the inside cover. Marina looks so happy and Lucy....what a beauty! I'm all excited for both Stacy and Marina. How freakin cool!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Mine came to my parents' house, so I haven't seen it yet.

Congrats!!! Lucy and Marina looks gorgeous!!! :biggrin:


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

How awesome is that! :two thumbs up: Congrats, Marina & Lucy! Stacy, you must be so proud. 
BTW - That also had Marina & Lucy on their website: Maltese Magazine


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

What gorgeous covergirls :wub: How exciting :chili: Sarah


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*Well aren't they BEAUTIFUL models! Marina & Lucy look like they make a great team! Congratulations to Stacy, Marina, & Lucy!*


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

What beautiful pictures. Marina and Lucy look wonderful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, how special this is!! Very exciting!!!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow, how awesome is that! They both look great. 

You must be so proud of your girls! :biggrin:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

This is SO cool. I really see Marina going places. She's getting such a great head start. How thrilling for her and Stacy (and Lucy)!!


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

That is so awesome! Congrats! :chili:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

WOW!! Those are amazing photos!!! They are so cute!!!! Marina is so much FUN!! and I am so excited for her to of made the cover!! How cool is that??!!!


----------



## iluvlucy (Jul 15, 2006)

How neat is that!!!!! They both look beautiful!!!!


----------



## elysian pearls (May 14, 2008)

OMG! Stacy, Marina and Lucy: CONGRATULATIONS!!! That cover is beautiful!! Who gets to be a covergirl at such a young age? Stacy, you must be so very proud! 

Btw. That magazine looks awesome. Where can you get one?


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

well done marina and lucy..wish the mag was for sale in ireland :wub: jo


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Wow-that's awesome! Great pics!!!! :wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

How exciting, both Marina and Lucy looks gorgeous.


----------



## Belle's Mum (Jul 13, 2007)

WOW!! Congrads!! :aktion033: :chili:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

OMG! How exciting! :cheer:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Hey we know them! That's awesome!!!! Congrats again to Stacy and Marina and of course stunning Lucy!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

:Happy_Dance: OMG! That is totally awsome! Congrats! Stacy I know you are so proud of your girls. :thmbup:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

I haven't gotten my issue yet but can't wait! That is such a beautiful picture!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

That is just so awesome!! I kind of know a celebrity!! Can I have Marina and Lucy's autograph??


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (oiseaux @ Oct 23 2008, 04:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=656542


> How awesome is that! :two thumbs up: Congrats, Marina & Lucy! Stacy, you must be so proud.
> BTW - That also had Marina & Lucy on their website: Maltese Magazine[/B]



The above link is where you can subscribe to the magazine. It is a quarterly magazine, and totally awesome.

By the way Marina, I am gleaming with pride. You have no idea, my younger girlfriend, how proud I am of you!!!

Marina ROCKS!!! :dancing banana: :dancing banana: :rockon: :rockon:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Stacy, how exciting! What a great picture! Congrats to you, Marina and Lucy.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

OMG! What an accomplishment! That is really something to be proud of!! :cheer: Congrats to all of you!!!


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

:good post - perfect 10: Marina, that is so special! You and Lucy are both beautiful!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Marina and i would like to thank EVERYONE for their awesome comments in this thread! and thank you Jane for posting about it! 

Marina took the magazine for show and tell - she's pretty thrilled about it, LOL. Those pics were taken in June so they are tiny bit outdated but hopefully we'll be getting some more taken! We just got into our hotel for the specialty tomorrow, so it's time to go throw Lucy's fluffy tocks in the bath tub (her favorite - NOT) 

Thank you again!!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

*CONGRATULATIONS* to Marina and Lucy - *great* pictures!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow - look what I miss when I'm not on SM all day!! That's fantastic :chili: :chili: :chili: !! Congratulations to Marina and
Lucy - and you too Stacy, mommy of the cover girls! :clap:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Oct 23 2008, 10:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=656774


> Wow - look what I miss when I'm not on SM all day!! That's fantastic :chili: :chili: :chili: !! Congratulations to Marina and
> Lucy - and you too Stacy, mommy of the cover girls! :clap:[/B]


I know!!! I haven't been online a lot the last few weeks and I have missed a lot. 

That is so wonderful and I am so happy for you Marina, Lucy and Stacy. That is such a wonderful honor!! {{{{{Hugs}}}}}


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

Oh, wow, Stacy!!! How exciting!!! Huge congrats to Marina! That's awesome! I can't wait to get mine in the mail! :chili: :chili: :sHa_banana: :cheer:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Those pictures are WONDERFUL!!!! Marina and Lucy look so beautiful, Stacy you must be beaming with pride. Good luck in the ring tomorrow and this weekend!!!! Go Chowder, go Lucy, go Stacy, go Marina!!!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Congratulations!!! I love this magazine cover and the inside picture is darling!

How did I miss this thread??!!!??c :smpullhair: 

Marina looks so happy and Lucy's coat looks gorgeous!c :heart: 

Stacey, you've done a great job with both your girls!!! :wub:

Good luck at the speciality tomorrow and the show this weekend!!!!

Please post results and pics......WE LOVE your pics and posts!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm impressed! Congratulations Marina! 









Joy


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

arty: arty: arty: CONGRATS Stacy, Marina, and Lucy!!!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Wow! Gorgeous pictures!!! :aktion033:


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Congratulations Marina and Lucy! Great photos.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Congratulations Marina and Lucy, now your Covergirls :wub:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

How cool is that!! Congrats Marina and Lucy!! What a beautiful pic!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I am so proud of Marina..........I think this young girl is going far. As her Mom, Stacy has said when she started, she was hesitant and shy and now she is more self assured and loves to show her dog. I predict only good things for her. I think what she is doing has given her a real sense of who she is and is a confidence builder!!!! Congratulation to her and her sweet baby Lucy!!!!! I got my maltese magazine and it sure made me smile!!!!! I loved the last pics that Stacy posted of Marina in the ring!!!! She is maturing and looks so cute with her longer hair~~Stacy, I know you are so proud of your daughter!!!!! Good luck this weekend!!!!!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

GREAT PICTURES, HOW EXCITING. CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG -- thanks for sharing. That is sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo awesome!!!! :aktion033:

Junior Handling is sooooooooo much more competitive, imo, than even the breed competition.

And some of my favorite juniors have gone on to great things -- both handling and judging. :biggrin:


----------

